

Android has ‘the First Natural-Sounding Synthesized Voice in the World’ - vmyy99
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/google-android-hugo-barra-interview/

======
SlipperySlope
Slightly misleading post title. Actually Google claims to have selected the
voice talent in a different manner than has been previously done. The text-to-
speech technology is not otherwise claimed to have been improved.

